# Looking for a Place to Rent in Limassol



## Rigger- (Apr 7, 2020)

Hi Gang,

I am looking for a good, honest estate agent for Limassol. I would like to start looking around in Mesa Geitonia area, 6 months or 1 year rental. 2 bedrooms, no higher than 1st floor, unfurnished. Giving specs in case someone here is looking for a tenant or knows someone looking for one. 

Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## Joshua32 (Sep 30, 2020)

*Airbnb*



Rigger- said:


> Hi Gang,
> 
> I am looking for a good, honest estate agent for Limassol. I would like to start looking around in Mesa Geitonia area, 6 months or 1 year rental. 2 bedrooms, no higher than 1st floor, unfurnished. Giving specs in case someone here is looking for a tenant or knows someone looking for one.
> 
> Thank you very much in advance.


you might want to try airbnb, best place look for nice options


----------

